# Weekly Competition 2014-35



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R2 U F' U F2 U' F2
*2. *R' F' U2 R F' R' U F'
*3. *U R' F2 U F' R U' R' U2
*4. *F' R F U2 F2 U' F R2 U'
*5. *U' F U' F2 R2 U' F R2 F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' F' R2 F' D' L2 U' F' L U F' R2 B2 R2 F U2 F U2 R2 B U2
*2. *U2 L B2 L' F2 R F2 R D2 R' U2 F' U' L' B F D2 L' F2 L2 F2
*3. *L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D L2 U2 F' R U2 L R2 U' F L' B2 L R2
*4. *L2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' L' F2 L F R' U'
*5. *B2 U2 B R2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D' U B' L2 R' U2 L U' L' B' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F Uw2 Rw' Uw U2 R2 Uw R' B2 R' Uw' B' F L' Rw' Fw2 D2 Fw D2 B' Rw' R D2 Fw Rw2 B2 F Rw' D2 Uw B' U' L U2 Rw2 D2 L' Fw2 Rw' F'
*2. *B' Fw R D' Uw2 B Fw Rw2 R' U2 L R' B' Uw Fw F2 D2 L' Fw L2 F' U2 Fw Rw R F L' U' Rw' U2 L' Uw L2 U R F L2 R F Uw'
*3. *U2 Fw Rw B Fw U' Rw' B' Fw' R Fw2 D Uw2 U2 F' U' F2 D' Rw2 F R2 Uw' B2 Fw' F' L' U2 L Rw B D2 U2 B2 Fw' D2 B2 L Uw Fw L
*4. *D L Rw Fw' D Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 U' R' Uw Rw2 B Rw2 Uw' U F' R D' Rw Fw2 D B' D Fw2 F2 U2 F2 L' Rw2 R2 D2 Fw L' F L Fw' F2 R
*5. *D' B L' F' D' F2 Rw2 B2 R2 U' L' U F R2 B Uw2 R' F2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 U2 F' Uw' Rw2 F2 L' Rw' B' R' B R2 D' L2 Rw F Uw' L2 Rw U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw Rw B' D2 F2 Lw' U' Rw2 Uw2 F L R2 Fw Dw' Rw2 B' D B Bw' D' L' Lw2 B Dw' B2 Uw2 L' Dw2 Rw' Dw B' D' Dw' Bw' Uw' F U F2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 F D2 B2 D Dw' Uw Lw' Fw2 Lw R2 B2 Fw' F' D B2 F L F Dw
*2. *R Uw2 Bw Fw' F D2 F2 D2 B U2 Fw' L' Dw' Fw2 U L' F2 L' Rw Bw' Rw F Lw2 F Rw Bw' Fw' Dw' Rw Dw Rw Fw' F2 D' Rw' Uw U' L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Lw2 Rw Fw U Bw2 Fw' L' Lw' Bw2 R' B' D Fw F2 Rw D Dw' Uw2 F2
*3. *D B Bw D' B2 D' U2 F' Rw' Uw' Fw' F2 R D' Fw' L2 Lw2 R D' Fw2 Dw U2 Fw' L Lw2 D' Dw U' L2 R2 Dw2 U Bw2 R B Fw2 F2 Dw2 Lw2 D' U' F' Dw' Bw' U2 B' Fw F2 D2 Dw' Lw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U Fw' U2 Bw D Dw'
*4. *Fw D' U' Rw Fw2 Dw B2 Fw F2 Dw2 Fw F' L2 D2 B' L' R' D' L2 Bw2 U' Fw2 F2 L2 D Uw Fw' Lw' Rw' R' Dw' U2 R Dw' Fw2 Lw Dw2 Rw' Bw L2 R2 Bw' Fw' L2 Lw' Uw2 B' L' F' Rw' R2 B' Fw' Dw' Fw2 Dw2 L' Fw' Uw' F'
*5. *Rw B2 U2 R2 D Bw L' Uw2 Bw Rw D2 U2 F' Rw Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U Bw F' L' D Uw B D Fw2 U2 Bw' D2 L' B' D Bw Lw' Uw Bw' Dw Rw2 R F' U' Bw' F Dw2 Uw2 U B2 Dw' R Uw Lw Rw R D Dw' L' B2 Rw B F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 3F' L2 D2 2D2 3R' B2 3F' 2F2 2L U' 2R' B2 L' 2B 2F2 2R' U 2L D B2 3R2 2B2 R2 3F2 2D 2U 3R2 2B2 3F' D' B2 2D 2F' L' 3U2 2B F' 2D2 L2 2R 3F L' 2D 3F R2 2B' L' 3U' 2R' R 3U 2R 2U2 2F' R B2 3U2 2L2 F R 2B2 2L 2R 3F' U' L D2 3F2 F2
*2. *2F' R' F2 L' 2L2 2R' R' 3F' 2U' B' 3F L2 2L 2U L 3R' D' 3U2 B' R2 3F' 2D2 F2 2D' U B D 3U' 2U' U' B' F U' 2R' B2 F' R2 3F2 D 2F F2 2U L2 2R' B2 3U' 3F' L2 2R' 3U 3F2 2L 3R 2R2 U' L' 3R' R' F 3R2 2R2 R' 2D' L2 B' 2F' F D' 2U' U'
*3. *2D2 3F2 3R' F2 U B 2D2 2B' 2L' B F 2L D2 L2 2F2 F2 L2 2L U 2R D2 2F' 2U' 2L 2R' 3U2 L' 2L 2B' 3R B2 2B2 F' U F' 2D' 2R2 2D' U2 2L2 2R2 3F 3R' 3F2 L2 3R2 3U 2B2 3U2 2U2 U2 B D2 2R' D2 F2 2L' 3F 2F2 2L2 2F U R2 2U' L2 3U 3R2 2R F2 2U2
*4. *2F R' U L' 2D 2B2 2R2 2B2 U 2B 3R 3F F2 D' 2U2 B' F D 3R D' 2U' 3F 3U2 2U2 F' D2 2B' 2F' 3R 2D 2F F' 2R2 2F R2 2D' 2U 2L' R' F D' 2B D' L R 3F' 2F F2 2R B' F2 2D 2F2 D2 R' 2U2 B D2 3R 3U B L' 2L 3R R2 2F 2D' R' 3U' 2F'
*5. *L2 3R' D U B' 3R 2R R 3U' B R' B2 F 3R 2D' 2B' 2F F L2 2U2 B2 3F' D 2L2 3U' 3F' L2 B 2B2 2F' D2 L 2L' 2R' 2F' F L' 3U B2 3F2 2U' L' 3F2 3R2 2B2 2L2 D 3F2 3U' 2B 2F2 L2 3R R2 D' 2F2 3R 2D 2U2 F' 2U' 3F 2F' 2R' 3U U 3R 2B2 F' 2R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' F 3L' 3B 3R2 U' 2F2 R 2B2 3R' 3U' L' 3B2 L' D U B' F R D' F 3L' B2 2L R 2D 2L2 3L2 3R' 3F 3D' L' 2L' 3L 2R2 3B2 2L2 3L2 3D2 2B' 2F F' 2U U2 3L 2D' 2U 3L 3R' 2R 2U2 3F L' 2R2 R B' 2B' 3B' 3F2 2L' R' 3U2 R' B' 2B' 3F L 3R' 2R' 2D2 2U 2F2 3L' U' 2B' F2 3R 3F' L' 2F 3R 2U2 R2 D 3D 3U U' 3F2 R 2D2 3U2 2L' 3R2 3B' 3L 2R R2 3F2 3L 2R2
*2. *L2 3L F L2 3L D2 U2 R' 3F' U2 3F2 3D2 U2 2B D U 3R' B2 2F2 3U 2U 3R' 2U' L R2 2D2 2F R B 3U' 2U2 F 3U 2B2 D' 3L2 3R 2B' L' B2 3R2 U' 2L2 3L' B2 3B 2R D2 L' 3D' 3U 2U' 3F2 3L F' U2 2L2 3L' 2R 2D' 3D 2F D' R' 2U2 2F2 2D U2 3R' 2U2 2B' 3F 2F' 2L' D2 3L' R 3F 3R 3U 3R 2B 2U2 3R2 3F2 2L2 3R' 2R' 3D2 2U' U2 L 3L' D2 L' 3L' 2D' U2 3L F
*3. *L2 2R2 2U2 2F D' R' D 3F' F 3U F' 3L2 2R R D' 2U' L R' 3F F U B2 3B' 3F 3L 2D R' 3F' F U' L 3L R' D2 3B2 3D' 2U2 2B 2D2 R2 2U2 L2 3R2 2U' L 2L' D' 3F' 2U' 3B2 3F R B 3L R2 2B 3D2 2U' 2R2 D2 2U2 3B2 2D2 3D 3L 3R' D' 2F' 2L 2D 3L 2B' F2 3R2 2B' F 3L2 3F2 2R 3D B' 2B' F' 3R' 3U 2U' R' D 2D 2U' 3B 3D2 2F' 2U L' B' 2F U2 2F' 2R2
*4. *3L2 R2 2D2 3B 3D' 3U' U2 B2 L2 F' 3D B 3B2 3U2 2F2 R' 3F 3R' R D' 2D 2U2 3L' 2R2 3U2 2L' D 3U2 R B' 3F2 2D2 2B' 3B 3L 3D2 F 2L 3D2 2L2 3U' B2 U' 2R2 2U2 L2 2B 2U' L2 B' 2L2 2F F2 D' U' 3B2 2F2 3U L 2R 3D2 2B2 3D' 3B' 2L2 3L' 3F' 3D' 3L 2D U2 3L' B 3B 3F2 L2 3L 2F F' 2L' 2B' R 2U 2L' D2 3R' F2 2L' 3L D 3L 3F 2F2 D 3D2 2L2 2R2 3F2 2U F
*5. *L' 2R B 2U' 2F F2 2D2 2U2 B' F' D2 2U2 L2 2F2 R 3D F2 2D' 3L2 D 3R' B' 3B' 2R D 2B' 3L' 3D2 2U' R2 2D2 2B' L 2U 3B2 2D' 3U' 2U L D 2U2 L' 2L2 2D2 F' R 3B' L2 3L' 2B2 2D2 3B' 2L 2B' 3D2 3L' B2 D B 3F2 2L 3R' D' 2U' 2B 3D U F' U' L U' 3R' U2 3F' 3L D U R' 2B2 3B2 F2 U' 2F2 3R' R D' L' 3B' 3D' 3R2 2B' 2F' 3U' 3R2 D L2 3B 2U' 3B2 F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R F2 R' F2 U' R' U2 F2
*2. *U2 R2 F' R' U F2 U R
*3. *R2 F R2 F R2 U' F2 U' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R F B' L' D R' U2 F2 B L2 U L2 U' R2 D L2 U' L2 D F2
*2. *D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U L2 R U' L' D' R2 B' D' R F2
*3. *D F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U L2 D2 L' U2 F' L' U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Fw' D' F D' L2 Rw Uw' U' Fw2 F Uw U2 Rw' R2 Uw Fw' Rw' F2 Rw' Uw' R' B F2 L' F L' Uw' L B2 F' Rw R' Uw' U F' D' L' Fw' R'
*2. *Rw' R2 Uw' Rw U' Rw2 F R B' D F' D Uw2 U2 L D F2 L F Uw' F R Fw' U2 L' D2 Uw U Fw' U Fw2 F2 Uw R' F' Rw R2 B Fw2 F'
*3. *D Uw B' D Uw' R' D Uw U2 L2 R' D2 U' B' L D' Rw2 D Uw2 U' R2 D2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw2 U Rw' D2 Uw2 B2 Fw' D2 L Rw' Fw D' L Uw F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 Dw Fw' Lw' B' F U2 B' Fw R2 Uw' U' L2 Lw R2 Fw' F R F R' B D2 F2 R2 F2 Dw Uw2 U' B2 L' Fw' Lw Rw R' Dw' Lw2 Bw' F2 Dw2 B' U' Lw2 Dw' L2 B' Rw2 Dw2 R2 F' D' U' Bw Fw' R U2 L2 Rw R' U2
*2. *D L2 Rw2 Dw' B' Bw R Dw2 R' Bw2 D Bw' Dw Uw2 Fw' L2 D' Dw' Lw Dw2 U2 R U2 B Dw2 B2 Dw2 Uw R2 F2 Dw' F' Rw R B L D' Uw2 Bw U' B' R B R' B' Bw2 Dw2 F D Bw' Fw F2 Lw' Dw' F' Lw' U2 Rw Uw U2
*3. *B2 Bw' Fw R B' Lw Bw' R' Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Uw B Dw' L' Bw2 D F' U' Bw2 Lw Rw' R' Dw' L' Dw B Fw Lw' R2 Dw B' Rw' D U' F' L Bw Rw D Uw2 Fw2 F' R' Dw Bw' L B' Fw2 F2 R Uw' B2 Bw' Dw Uw' L2 Dw' Lw2 R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U' 3F 2F 3U U B2 2B' L 2L' 2R' F' D 2D 2B' 2F' 3U' 3F R2 3U' 3F' D 2D 2B D2 2F2 L' 3F 3R2 2R 2B U' 2F' D2 3U B' D2 3U2 L 2R2 2B2 2R' 2F' 3U' 3R 2D' 3U L 2B2 3F' 3U' L2 2U 2B' 2F2 R 2F F2 3R' 2R2 R' F 2L 3U2 2U' L 2L 3R 3U' R 2F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 3R' 2F2 2L2 3L' 3R' 2D' 3R 2R' 2B 3F2 3L2 3U' 3R' F' 3U2 2B2 2U2 3R2 R2 U2 3F2 3L R' 2B' L' D2 3D 2L' 3L2 2R2 2F D 2D' 3D' B' 3F2 U2 L2 3F2 2D2 U' 3R2 B' 3F2 3D 3U' 3F 2L2 3R2 F 3U' 2B 2L B' 3U 3R' 2R R2 3U' 2U' B2 2B 3B' R2 2B' 2F2 F2 D 2L 3B' 2R 2D' 2B 3D2 2R' B2 3U' 2L 3L2 2R 2U2 L 2L2 3L 2B2 3R' 2D' 3R 2U 2L' D2 3R' 2R 3F2 3L' 2R R' D2 U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R L2 D' B U' B' R2 F' B R' B2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2
*2. *F' R2 U' F D' B' R F' B L F' R2 F' R2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 F2
*3. *F L2 R2 F' U2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 R F L F L B2 R'
*4. *R2 B2 D' U' B2 U' F2 L2 U R' U R B' U2 R2 F2 L U2 F' R
*5. *U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D' F' U' L2 B2 R B L' D' L D'
*6. *U2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 R D' B U B' U2 R' F' L2 B2 U2
*7. *U' F D' R F' L' F2 U D' R' L2 D2 F' D2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B
*8. *B D2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 R' B2 F U2 R U' R' D' U
*9. *D2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 R U2 F2 U' B' R' B2 R' B2 L2 U2 B' R'
*10. *B2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 L' F2 R' U B U' B2 U L2 D
*11. *D L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 R U F2 L U2 B L2 D F' U2
*12. *D' L F' R2 F2 U D2 R F' U' F' U2 B' D2 R2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 F'
*13. *L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 F U' L R B D2 L2 U2 B2 U R
*14. *B2 U2 R2 U F2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 L' F' D L2 F' U2 B U L U2
*15. *B2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F' R F2 U' F2 R F D' L R
*16. *U2 L' B' L D F' R U' L F' U2 B' U2 B R2 L2 F' R2
*17. *R2 U' R2 F2 D U' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B D' L' D' U2 B' L2 D2 R B
*18. *B2 D' F2 U B2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F' L' U' L2 D U2 R U2 R2 U
*19. *D2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 F D2 F U2 F R' B2 F2 L' F R U B' U2
*20. *B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 L R F' D' R U B' U R U L' R'
*21. *R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 R' B R' B R2 B2 L2 F D' R2
*22. *U F2 R2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' B L D' F2 L U' F2 U F2 R2
*23. *U2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L D F2 U' L' F U2 B2 D2 F2
*24. *R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 B' D B2 R B F' L' U L' R'
*25. *R2 U' B' R U2 D' B U' D2 F' U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 D' B2 L2 D L2
*26. *F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 F' L R2 D' U2 L' D U F' R'
*27. *F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D F' D2 F R' B' F' L' D R U R2
*28. *D2 U2 F2 L U2 L2 R B2 L' B2 D2 U F D2 L' F L' U' B D2 R'
*29. *F2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 F' D' U L' D' R' U2 F' R B
*30. *R2 D' B2 U F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D' R' D2 R' F D R' U' L' D2 F2
*31. *B' F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' U' B' D U2 L' B' U2 R' D L2
*32. *U2 F L' U D F' R F L F2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 D R2
*33. *D' L2 D L2 U F2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 R' F D2 R F2 L' B2 R' F R'
*34. *L2 U2 B2 F U2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 F' R D' R2 B' R' D L2 B' U L2
*35. *L2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 F L2 U F L D' B' L' D' R2
*36. *L2 D2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F D B' L R' F L F U2
*37. *F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 U L' B' D2 B' L D' R2 U' L' F2
*38. *U B2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B F' L' U B2 F' U' L R' U'
*39. *R2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 F D2 F' R2 U' F' D L' U F D2 U2 L'
*40. *U B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F L' U' B' R2 B2 L' U' L2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' D R2 U2 R F U' L'
*2. *F2 L' U2 L U2 B2 R' B2 L R' D2 U' R D' U R' F D' R U' F2
*3. *R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 R' D F R' U' L' B' R2 D' U
*4. *R' U2 F2 L2 B2 R F2 R F2 D2 R' B L2 D' U2 R U2 R D' L'
*5. *U L2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 L' B2 F2 D' F2 R B2 F' D B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L' B U R B' D2 U2 L2 F R2
*2. *D2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 F U2 B' F2 D' B2 L' F R U2 B D2 F2 D
*3. *F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L' D L2 R B U2 R2 U' F2 D B'
*4. *B R2 L2 U' L B' D2 L2 B2 D' R U2 L D2 R' B2 R F2 L F2 D2
*5. *U B2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B U F' L' U' R2 B F U2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F D2 L2 B2 U' R U2 B' R' F D2 F' B' D2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B2
*2. *U' F2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 D' L2 R D L2 F U' L2 B D2 F L'
*3. *F2 D R' U' B2 R2 B L' F R U2 F2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U'
*4. *U F' L2 F D R' L' F2 B D B' U2 B' D2 B' D2 B' L2 F' D2 F
*5. *D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D B L2 U B' F' D2 R U' L' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' U2 R2 D' L2 F' U2 F' U' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' D2 F2 L2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 U2 R U F2 R' F' U2
*3. *L F2 L' U2 R B2 R B2 R U2 B2 D' B' U L B' R B' U B F'
*4. *B2 D2 L2 R' U2 B Uw' Fw' Rw D' B2 U2 L' R2 U L R' B2 Fw2 L Uw2 U2 F2 Uw2 Rw D Fw2 D L' Rw' R Uw R D R D L F' R2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R2 F R' F R2 U' R2
*3. *D U B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U B2 U' L D2 B U L' D' F' U' F2 R2
*4. *D Uw2 R F L F' D' Uw' U2 L Rw D Uw2 Rw Fw' F2 R' Fw' L' Fw2 D2 L2 D2 Rw2 F2 R' B Uw U2 R U2 Fw' R F Rw2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw L'
*5. *D Dw2 Uw2 U Fw' Rw2 D R Dw U B' Rw2 B2 D Uw' Bw Fw Lw' R F' L2 Lw' F Uw' Bw R' Bw' Rw' R' B Bw2 Uw' Rw' U' B2 D2 Bw Fw2 F2 D2 Uw' Fw' L' D' Uw Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D Uw Fw' F' Lw2 D U L' Uw L

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=-2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B L U' B' L' R U' R' l r' b' u
*2. *R' B R' L' R' B R U' l
*3. *U L' R U' L B' L' U l' r' u'
*4. *R L U R U R B l' b u'
*5. *L' R' L' R L R L r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(4, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 4) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -4)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-4, 4)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U D L R L' U' R' U' D' U'
*2. *D' U R' D L U' D L' U D' U'
*3. *L' U D' L' R' L' D R' U' D' U'
*4. *U L R' U L' R' U R' U D' U'
*5. *D R U D' U' R D R U' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Aug 26, 2014)

2x2 : 4.57, (4.56), 7.05, 5.14, (7.05) = 5.59
3x3 : (12.50), 13.35, (15.44), 14.72, 13.31 = 13.79
4x4 : 51.09, (52.28), 52.04, (48.09), 51.44 = 51.52
5x5 : 1:48.52, (1:53.67), (1:34.45), 1:43.26, 1:43.29 = 1:45.02
6x6 : 3:01.44, (2:49.94), 3:06.43, 2:50.67, (3:18.88) = 2:59.51
7x7 : (4:29.85), 4:28.43, 4:13.80, (4:11.59), 4:19.18 = 4:20.47
2x2 BLD : 30.52, 39.70, DNF = 30.52
3x3 BLD : 2:29.67, DNF, 1:56.83 = 1:56.83
4x4 BLD : 15:10, 12:44, 9:16 = 9:16
5x5 BLD : 26:47
Multi BLD : 3/3 (11:48)
3x3 OH : (51.53), 45.38, (39.51), 43.98, 40.12 = 43.16
MTS : 55.39, 44.67, (1:04.76), 53.73, (43.41) = 51.26
2-4 relay : 1:23.35
2-5 relay : 3:24.42
Clock : 16.00, 15.02, (14.18), 14.30, (16.51) = 15.11
Megaminx : (1:31.56), 1:31.99, (1:41.17), 1:35.95, 1:33.64 = 1:33.86
Pyraminx : 5.09, 5.23, (5.77), 4.81, (4.72) = 5.04
Square-1 : (1:16.02), (41.18), 43.27, 46.75, 43.48 = 44.50
Skewb : 12.55, 11.91, 9.91, (13.53), (7.03) = 11.46


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 26, 2014)

*2x2*: 7.88, 7.03, (9.06), (5.97), 8.55 = *7.82*
*3x3*: 17.52, 22.27, (17.51), (23.27), 19.99 = *19.93*. ugh
*2BLD*: 2:03.34, DNF, 2:50.26 = *2:03.34*
*3BLD*: 6:54.76, DNF, DNF = *6:54.76*
*OH*: 32.95, 33.61, (38.01), (32.23), 37.62 = *34.73*
*Pyraminx*: 8.33, (10.04), (5.65), 9.78, 6.52 = *8.21*. That last scramble...


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 26, 2014)

*2x2*: 3.90, 5.24, 5.50, 5.28, 5.52 = *5.34*
*3x3*: 14.13, 11.41, 16.89, 15.07, 15.30 = *14.83*
*4x4*: 53.65, 57.29, 49.71, 1:02.03, 49.72 = *53.55*
*5x5*: 1:31.20, 1:47.96, 1:19.82, 1:34.59, 1:33.42 = *1:33.07*
*6x6*: 3:18.31, 3:43.77, 3:32.69, 3:35.39, 3:46.60 = *3:27.28*
*Pyra*: 6.24, 5.52, 5.36, 6.67, 4.39 = *5.71*
*skewb:* 9.69, 18.60, 14.63, 15.07, 13.26 = *14.32*


----------



## Royiky (Aug 26, 2014)

2x2: (3.99) (3.36) 3.78 3.43 3.55 = 3.59
3x3: (17.83) 17.67 16.76 16.66 (16.26) = 17.03
2bld: DNF 23.95 23.03 = 23.03
OH: (32.33) 29.57 29.21 30.36 (27.98) = 29.72
Feet: (1:18.61) 1:49.95 (1.58.73) 1:40.39 1:40.84 = 1:43.73
Pyraminx: (5.43) 5.32 (3.61) 4.36 4.32 = 4.67
Skewb: 7.88 6.79 (5.84) (8.39) 7.99 = 7.56


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 28, 2014)

*3x3: *(13.36), 14.49, (19.40), 13.90, 18.95 = *15.78*
//All except the 5th one seemed really easy. I messed up WV on the 3rd.

*3BLD: *DNF(3:32.15), 2:55.61, 2:28.79 = *2:28.79*
//Woo! improvement. I was skeptical about being able to sub-3 this week. Now I feel confident that I can sub-2 within 2 weeks.


----------



## thatkid (Aug 28, 2014)

6BLD - DNF (35:22.73[15:47])

19 pieces off


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 29, 2014)

*2X2X2:* 9.74 (10.85) 8.50 (8.40) 9.69 = *9.31*
*3X3X3:* 17.78 (15.34) (22.90) 20.42 20.62 = *19.61*
*4X4X4:* (2:15.21) 1:56.34 2:11.79 2:05.00 (1:49.45) = *2:04.38* //Slight improvement
*Pyraminx:* (15.41) 17.41 (28.16) 21.60 22.07 = *20.36*
*Skewb:* 52.66 41.11 47.20 (35.13) (55.68) = * 46.99*


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 29, 2014)

*6x6x6*: 3:27, 3:38.60, 3:36.07, (3:19.69), (3:56.46) = *3:33.99*
-Awesome, finally some consistently good times.
*5x5x5*: 2:00.67, 2:00.22, (1:48.24), 2:07.20, (2:08.36) = *2:02.69*
-I don't understand how I am so inconsistent on 5x5x5...
*3x3x3*: 16.34, (18.61), 17.16, 16.61, (15.37) = *16.70*
*3x3x3 OH*: (49.58), (DNF(1:01.28)), 1:30.56, 50.34, 54.44 = *1:05.11*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 3:29.72, 2:38.30, 2:59.82 = *2:38.30*
- [1:59.83];
- [1:28.70];
- [1:41.68];
- safety solves, going for a mean (which was 3:02.62)
*4x4x4 BLD*: 16:56.50, 18:38.31, DNF(17:31.93) = *16:56.50*
- [10:06.99] almost no pauses in execution (slow but steady) and decent memo, huge improvement from last week (~22min DNFs) and less than a minute off my PB from a couple of years ago!;
- [11:01.83] had some memo mistakes in wings but instead of redoing memo I just had extra targets to fix it;
- [10:03.51] two centers, not sure why
- so close to a mean 
- There is definitely a lot of room for improvement in execution, I felt very slow and was not doing any 'think-ahead'.
*6x6x6 BLD*: DNF(1:25:25.49) = *DNF*
- [44:47.11] did an extra D near the end of centers because I thought I had done a D instead of a D2 (but alas had actually done the D2), plus a small mistake in outer wings because there were 11 off (more than just the expected 8);
- At least practicing this has instantly dropped my 4BLD times by ~25% 
*3x3x3 multi-BLD*: *1/2* in *8:07.61*
- [4:46.23] sadly 2 flipped edges because of memorizing the wrong sticker


----------



## Dene (Aug 31, 2014)

*3x3:* (13.24), (17.90), 15.90, 15.93, 16.96 = 16.26
*4x4:* 55.58, 54.56, 1:04.17, (54.01), (1:04.38) = 58.10
*5x5:* 1:41.37, (1:36.88), 1:46.86, 1:43.47, (1:51.55) = 1:43.90
*6x6:* 3:01.59, (2:43.31), (3:18.54), 3:07.47, 2:47.21 = 2:58.76
*7x7:* 4:35.45, (4:18.03), 4:23.47, (4:39.71), 4:23.60 = 4:27.51
*OH:* 37.72, (DNF), 34.17, 34.20, (32.33) = 35.36
*Megaminx:* 2:03.60, (2:08.81), 2:06.22, 2:02.44, (1:56.30) = 2:04.09


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 2, 2014)

Results week 35: congratulations to qaz, bacyril and Iggy

*2x2x2*(28)

 3.34 riley
 3.47 Iggy
 3.59 Royiky
 3.63 Lapinsavant
 3.92 DanpHan
 4.30 mycube
 4.47 bh13
 4.54 CyanSandwich
 4.62 qaz
 5.08 thatkid
 5.11 Cale S
 5.20 brandbest1
 5.34 SirWaffle
 5.59 bacyril
 5.64 ichcubegern
 5.72 ws
 5.81 slinky773
 6.24 NZCuber
 6.82 mrjames113083
 7.53 ComputerGuy365
 7.82 notfeliks
 8.78 Schmidt
 8.84 LostGent
 8.87 d4m1no
 9.31 MarcelP
 10.48 Bubbagrub
 11.55 MaxHofer
 13.08 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(40)

 9.60 riley
 9.69 Lapinsavant
 9.73 DanpHan
 11.60 dinostef
 12.15 mycube
 12.54 bh13
 13.27 qaz
 13.79 bacyril
 14.04 Iggy
 14.34 slinky773
 14.73 brandbest1
 14.83 SirWaffle
 15.17 blairubik
 15.78 Sir E Brum
 15.83 ichcubegern
 15.94 NZCuber
 16.15 port
 16.26 Dene
 16.60 mrjames113083
 16.70 Keroma12
 16.88 Regimaster
 17.03 Royiky
 17.72 Cale S
 17.83 Kenneth Svendson
 18.69 obelisk477
 19.37 ws
 19.47 Schmidt
 19.59 Tx789
 19.61 MarcelP
 19.79 thatkid
 19.93 notfeliks
 19.95 cubefanatic
 20.37 Mikel
 21.16 CyanSandwich
 21.95 LostGent
 22.04 d4m1no
 25.03 MaxHofer
 25.50 ComputerGuy365
 33.15 MatsBergsten
 36.50 Bubbagrub
*4x4x4*(23)

 40.73 Lapinsavant
 41.84 DanpHan
 45.35 qaz
 50.09 Iggy
 50.68 mycube
 51.52 bacyril
 53.55 SirWaffle
 58.10 Dene
 58.43 brandbest1
 58.62 ichcubegern
 1:01.16 mrjames113083
 1:06.01 port
 1:07.79 NZCuber
 1:08.57 bh13
 1:09.52 Regimaster
 1:13.77 Cale S
 1:19.78 blairubik
 1:23.17 d4m1no
 1:31.09 CyanSandwich
 1:40.74 ws
 1:40.83 Schmidt
 1:59.98 MatsBergsten
 2:04.38 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:18.76 DanpHan
 1:30.04 mycube
 1:33.07 SirWaffle
 1:43.90 Dene
 1:45.02 bacyril
 1:45.60 qaz
 1:49.17 Iggy
 2:02.70 Keroma12
 2:19.99 ichcubegern
 2:21.79 bh13
 3:41.96 Cale S
 4:42.80 MatsBergsten
 5:05.37 CyanSandwich
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:45.21 DanpHan
 2:58.76 Dene
 2:59.51 bacyril
 3:15.16 qaz
 3:33.89 Keroma12
 3:37.28 SirWaffle
 4:49.34 ichcubegern
 6:41.96 Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:20.47 bacyril
 4:27.51 Dene
 4:57.06 qaz
 6:58.73 ichcubegern
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 20.54 riley
 22.46 DanpHan
 23.50 Iggy
 23.62 brandbest1
 23.85 mycube
 24.51 bh13
 25.51 qaz
 29.71 Royiky
 30.12 ichcubegern
 31.72 mrjames113083
 33.94 ws
 34.73 notfeliks
 35.36 Dene
 43.16 bacyril
 47.71 Schmidt
 58.03 CyanSandwich
 1:05.11 Keroma12
 1:07.53 Cale S
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 1:10.20 Kenneth Svendson
 1:34.37 qaz
 1:43.73 Royiky
 2:37.91 Mikel
 3:27.58 bh13
 3:52.84 CyanSandwich
 4:16.12 ichcubegern
 6:06.14 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 15.74 mycube
 16.17 Cale S
 16.88 Iggy
 19.19 Lapinsavant
 22.83 MatsBergsten
 23.03 Royiky
 25.19 qaz
 30.52 bacyril
 31.25 CyanSandwich
 53.91 ichcubegern
 59.19 Bubbagrub
 2:03.34 notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 30.13 Iggy
 34.28 riley
 43.12 qaz
 47.19 Cale S
 1:00.88 CyanSandwich
 1:18.37 MatsBergsten
 1:56.83 bacyril
 2:28.79 Sir E Brum
 2:38.30 Keroma12
 4:38.54 ichcubegern
 6:54.76 notfeliks
 DNF Bubbagrub
 DNF Lapinsavant
 DNF mycube
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 3:03.17 Iggy
 5:11.57 CyanSandwich
 5:28.97 qaz
 6:29.30 MatsBergsten
 9:16.00 bacyril
16:56.50 Keroma12
 DNF Cale S
 DNF mycube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:11.18 mycube
10:40.73 qaz
16:44.10 MatsBergsten
26:47.00 bacyril
 DNF Cale S
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF thatkid
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

20/21 (59:23)  CyanSandwich
9/12 (56:40)  MatsBergsten
4/4 ( 6:46)  Cale S
3/3 (11:48)  bacyril
3/5 (13:55)  qaz
1/2 ( 8:07)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 51.26 bacyril
 56.97 qaz
 59.61 Iggy
 1:22.69 DanpHan
 1:55.22 ichcubegern
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:03.36 riley
 1:03.84 DanpHan
 1:06.84 qaz
 1:11.07 Iggy
 1:12.11 mycube
 1:13.07 brandbest1
 1:19.59 ichcubegern
 1:23.35 bacyril
 1:23.82 bh13
 1:28.05 port
 1:40.38 Cale S
 1:46.08 NZCuber
 2:10.94 CyanSandwich
 2:20.14 ws
 3:28.12 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:13.75 DanpHan
 2:41.39 mycube
 3:00.67 Iggy
 3:17.78 qaz
 3:24.42 bacyril
 3:41.14 ichcubegern
 3:43.47 bh13
 4:52.02 Cale S
 8:31.22 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(2)

 4.79 ichcubegern
 DNF Schmidt
*Skewb*(17)

 5.13 Nihahhat
 6.09 Wilhelm
 7.21 Cale S
 7.55 Royiky
 8.24 qaz
 8.51 riley
 8.92 Iggy
 10.70 ichcubegern
 10.71 cubefanatic
 11.46 bacyril
 12.73 port
 13.31 mycube
 14.32 SirWaffle
 14.68 bh13
 21.29 Schmidt
 24.53 CyanSandwich
 46.99 MarcelP
*Clock*(4)

 7.96 qaz
 9.83 DanpHan
 15.11 bacyril
 33.28 ichcubegern
*Pyraminx*(16)

 3.63 Iggy
 4.67 Royiky
 4.82 port
 5.04 bacyril
 5.71 SirWaffle
 5.95 DanpHan
 5.96 bh13
 7.66 qaz
 7.86 mrjames113083
 8.21 notfeliks
 9.37 Cale S
 9.61 ichcubegern
 11.66 Schmidt
 13.16 Bubbagrub
 14.25 CyanSandwich
 20.36 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:14.19 DanpHan
 1:33.86 bacyril
 1:38.14 NZCuber
 1:45.59 qaz
 1:48.14 mycube
 1:50.90 bh13
 2:04.09 Dene
 2:19.74 mrjames113083
 2:43.69 ichcubegern
 3:26.69 Cale S
*Square-1*(9)

 24.40 Iggy
 26.42 riley
 32.91 qaz
 35.95 bh13
 44.50 bacyril
 52.37 DanpHan
 55.53 CyanSandwich
 1:02.93 Cale S
 2:05.63 ichcubegern
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(19)

25 mycube
26 TeddyKGB
27 guusrs
27 okayama
28 qaz
29 TheDubDubJr
31 port
34 Cale S
34 CyanSandwich
34 brandbest1
36 ichcubegern
37 wontolla
37 Mike Hughey
41 bh13
42 Bubbagrub
44 mrjames113083
47 Mikel
54 Tx789
64 MaxHofer

*Contest results*

337 qaz
257 bacyril
242 Iggy
237 mycube
221 DanpHan
211 Cale S
204 ichcubegern
200 CyanSandwich
177 bh13
155 riley
152 MatsBergsten
124 brandbest1
117 SirWaffle
117 Royiky
109 Lapinsavant
104 Dene
98 mrjames113083
98 port
93 Keroma12
74 NZCuber
57 ws
56 notfeliks
53 Schmidt
48 slinky773
47 thatkid
42 Sir E Brum
42 blairubik
40 dinostef
40 Bubbagrub
36 Regimaster
33 Mikel
32 Kenneth Svendson
31 MarcelP
28 Tx789
28 TeddyKGB
27 okayama
27 guusrs
25 d4m1no
24 TheDubDubJr
22 cubefanatic
22 MaxHofer
19 obelisk477
18 Mike Hughey
18 Nihahhat
18 wontolla
17 ComputerGuy365
17 LostGent
17 Wilhelm


----------



## Royiky (Sep 2, 2014)

What's match the scramble?


----------



## Cale S (Sep 2, 2014)

Royiky said:


> What's match the scramble?


Scramble one cube using the given scramble, then take a second cube and get it to look exactly like the scrambled cube (without just applying the scramble). I think other people just use CFOP, but I memorize the scramble like in BLD and execute memo backwards on the scrambled cube.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 2, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Scramble one cube using the given scramble, then take a second cube and get it to look exactly like the scrambled cube (without just applying the scramble). I think other people just use CFOP, but I memorize the scramble like in BLD and execute memo backwards on the scrambled cube.



Wow, that's actually really smart. I guess 3BLD champs would rule at that, huh


----------



## Cale S (Sep 2, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> Wow, that's actually really smart. I guess 3BLD champs would rule at that, huh


Especially because you have inspection for memorization. If you can memo in under 15 seconds, your time is basically the same as your 3BLD execution time. I only memorize edges during inspection, but corner memo only takes about 6 seconds extra.


----------

